# Spinning--with a bit of blue sparkle



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I spun this on my double drive antique saxony. I'm getting more and more even, well except here and there. It will work out in the knitting. 484 yards of fingering and I have more to spin, but I ran out of bobbin space. Second photo is me plying outside from the saxony and the embroidery thread rack to the Little Gem.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I like it when I spin yarn that's a bit uneven. It looks handspun and elegant.

It does _not_ look like you bought it in a store!

I like that it's not all one color, too.

_VERY_ nice!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice job!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Okay, this morning, I am thinking that instead of trying to learn to spin on my spindle, I should just buy already spun. This yarn of yours is so very pretty! And to have so much! At this point, I have my first two balls of single ply, about an inch in diameter, and am ready to ply.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The yarn turned out beautifully.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. I like the colors and spinning outside is wonderful.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Yummy! Isn't a joy to spin outside!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really pretty and fun to spin outside. I love doing that.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

The coloring of your yarn is beautiful and the eveness of your spinning will improve with practice, as you are already finding out. A rustic or uneven look is fine but the really underspun parts will drift away and spots in your knitting can possibly disintegrate. I've tried spinning, picking fleece, knitting, etc. while sitting outside and all I seem to do is attract bugs, so although it looks so enjoyable and peaceful I never get to be joyful or peaceful :-(


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks so much for sharing. I have always considered plying with thread, I've even purchased some, but never did it. I was concerned it would look too Boucle which I am not a fan of. But seeing your skein gives me hope! I love it! I love everything about it, the twist in it and the colors. Thanks again, very inspiring. 

P.s. Awesome thread rack!


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Are you plying with machine embroidery thread? If so, what brand are you using? I love the look and can't wait to try it!


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

May I ask why you are plying with thread? I have heard of adding nylon thread to yarn intended for socks to help then wear better, but not to singles.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Oooooo! Pretty!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Very pretty. I'd love to see a more close up shot of it to see how the thread works in the ply.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

crivitz said:


> The coloring of your yarn is beautiful and the eveness of your spinning will improve with practice, as you are already finding out. A rustic or uneven look is fine but the really underspun parts will drift away and spots in your knitting can possibly disintegrate. I've tried spinning, picking fleece, knitting, etc. while sitting outside and all I seem to do is attract bugs, so although it looks so enjoyable and peaceful I never get to be joyful or peaceful :-(


While knitting, I'll add some twist by hand in those underspun parts.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Thanks so much for sharing. I have always considered plying with thread, I've even purchased some, but never did it. I was concerned it would look too Boucle which I am not a fan of. But seeing your skein gives me hope! I love it! I love everything about it, the twist in it and the colors. Thanks again, very inspiring.
> 
> P.s. Awesome thread rack!


Here is the thread rack. They also have a smaller one. https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B000W2NRJW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Bfirebaugh said:


> Are you plying with machine embroidery thread? If so, what brand are you using? I love the look and can't wait to try it!


Here is the thread I used. I found it very easy to ply with. Didn't break once, moved smoothly off the spool, pretty colors. 
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0052PPJI6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Teardrop said:


> May I ask why you are plying with thread? I have heard of adding nylon thread to yarn intended for socks to help then wear better, but not to singles.


Because it is pretty and because I wanted fingering weight and more yardage than a two-ply would have given me.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

gardenpoet said:


> Very pretty. I'd love to see a more close up shot of it to see how the thread works in the ply.


Here you are!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

so pretty. My question you took a 1 ply yarn and plied it with the thread to give it some bling.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

mama879 said:


> so pretty. My question you took a 1 ply yarn and plied it with the thread to give it some bling.


Exactly and to get more yardage and a thinner yarn than if I made this a two ply and added the thread.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

amoamarone said:


> Here you are!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely yarn, lovely colour (and lovely weather) :sm01:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

amoamarone said:


> Here you are!


That is so pretty.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

amoamarone said:


> Exactly and to get more yardage and a thinner yarn than if I made this a two ply and added the thread.


Great idea!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

WOW - this is gorgeous!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

amoamarone said:


> Exactly and to get more yardage and a thinner yarn than if I made this a two ply and added the thread.


Very cool thanks will have to try this.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful combination. What will you make with it. I would love to see your finished project.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

kwharrod said:


> Beautiful combination. What will you make with it. I would love to see your finished project.


 I need to spin the rest and see how many yards I have. Then I'll decide what to make.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

amoamarone said:


> Here is the thread I used. I found it very easy to ply with. Didn't break once, moved smoothly off the spool, pretty colors.
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0052PPJI6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks for the information! I use Floriani thread in my embroidery machine because it's a little finicky and that's the brand it likes. I'm going to try it out and see how it works. Lovely yarn!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

That's awesome, I like it


----------

